# Moving near a major ski resort



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Interested in this as well. I come from a PR/Advertising background and have been looking in the PDX/SLC area mostly. Lived in Denver and not sure I'd like to go back. 

I loved Hood River and could easily live there.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

zakk said:


> Interested in this as well. I come from a PR/Advertising background and have been looking in the PDX/SLC area mostly. Lived in Denver and not sure I'd like to go back.
> 
> I loved Hood River and could easily live there.



You could look for a job with Backcountry and shoot them your resume. They're located in SLC.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong Kill or anyone from CO, but there is a hospital near Breckenridge or at least on the way. The Summit County bus makes a stop there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, a friend of mine who lives in breck mentioned that a few years back. I've been checking lately and haven't seen any openings with centura health except in denver. 

I'm thinking I should look more at the freelancing/consulting thing, maybe work 9 months and take the fun months off. 

Thanks for your responses so far!!


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

You're fortunate that your specialization is booming and spreading like wildfire. I've read in my Smart Money magazine that Denver is one of the cities that hasn't not been greatly effected by the recession (housing prices/economy have dropped 0.4% or something like that). You'd only be an hour to an hour and a half away. SLC is 30-45 mins from the resorts. You could freelance/consult in Denver 9 months and live in Summit County for the only months that matter to anyone on this forum. haha I don't know if you have that kind of cash or not. EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*Just Do It !!*

I've lived in breckenridge for 6 years and wouldnt live anywhere else. Sure its expensive but if it wasnt possible the place would be deserted. If you arent trying to buy a house, you will love it. The way I look at it, you can work all year to take a two week vacation or you can live where others vacation and love where you live. save up a couple grand, quit your job, move to breck for the winter and ride every day. whats the worst thing that could happen.... you move back to god knows where and get a lousy job again... you're young. do it now..... everybody I know who has moved here is happy. ok speech over.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

How easy is it to get a job in Breck since it's such a hot place? Also, what about finding a place to stay thats affordable during the snowboard season?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I've wanted to move to jackson hole for the longest time but it's like one of the most expensive places to live in the US. At the same time (although this wouldnt really apply to you), even a normal minumum wage or tip job you get is of course going to pay way more to compensate for the cost of living. Belhops make like 35k I'm sure haha. Again a 800 sq ft condo is like 450k (whats that like a 2,800, 30yr mortgage?). That leaves you with 1500 dollars at the end of the year after paying your mortgage haha. The sacrifices you make to live in a beautiful place


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

i've been able to find a few job openings in the aspen area that would be perfect. i can't say that aspen would be my first choice, but i just want to be able to ride all the time and live in the mountains. 

does anyone know much about the housing authority price regulated apartments near aspen? it looks like they're pretty hard to get into, but would be a really kick ass deal if my wife and i could.
Burlingame Ranch


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Why wouldn't A$$pen be a choice over Breck? Better mountains, better snowfall, better terrain, and a better scene than Summit without a doubt. Less crowds too. Of course the prices are through the roof there, but if you can find a place in say Carbondale, you're less than 30 minutes from the hill. Aspen is one of the best snow sports scenes anywhere. I would recommend taking a hard look at Aspen, it's world class and a step above most other places without a doubt.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you are young, healthy, college ed, perhaps no debt, no kids, no mortgage, an adventurous wife and a bit of cash...why not...its not going to get any easier. Moving any place...give yourself 2 years to break even and start to integrate or hook into the community. In the 2 years, you'll know where to buy a house, have the hookups and a kid on the way. Its like sitting on top of the steeps, choose your line wisely then go for it...or puss out.

Just go there now do it as 2 week working vacation, with resumes put yourself out there...you're not going to do it by thinking about it on the couch drooling over pow porn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Why wouldn't A$$pen be a choice over Breck? Better mountains, better snowfall, better terrain, and a better scene than Summit without a doubt. Less crowds too. Of course the prices are through the roof there, but if you can find a place in say Carbondale, you're less than 30 minutes from the hill. Aspen is one of the best snow sports scenes anywhere. I would recommend taking a hard look at Aspen, it's world class and a step above most other places without a doubt.


Thanks for the info. I guess I was speaking out of ignorance, as I've never been to Aspen, and am more familiar with Breck. I kinda got freaked out by the price of housing there, but the company I'm applying with has relocation and housing assistance. (As well as discount lift tix!!) My wife went to school in Glenwood Springs and it sounds like there are quite a few people that commute from there or Basalt, so I think I'll be able to make something work.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Well you are young, healthy, college ed, perhaps no debt, no kids, no mortgage, an adventurous wife and a bit of cash...why not...its not going to get any easier. Moving any place...give yourself 2 years to break even and start to integrate or hook into the community. In the 2 years, you'll know where to buy a house, have the hookups and a kid on the way. Its like sitting on top of the steeps, choose your line wisely then go for it...or puss out.


Haha, scratch no kids, no mortgage off the list. I've got a two year old lil shredder and house. No worries with either one tho.

I'll keep you guys updated if/when I get a job up there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Glennwood Springs would be about the furthest location you could live and drive into Aspen. A full on 30 minute drive. It is a nice town though. Basalt is much closer and it used to be the cheaper alternative to living in Aspen. I had several friends in college who lived in Basalt for the winter. Unfortunately that secret has gotten out and from what I understand, housing is almost as bad there as Aspen proper. There are a few other small towns along the way. Carbondale is probably the spot you want to look at most. It's a bit closer than Glennwood and I think it has more practical services too. 

I don't know how you can't be aware of Aspen. Winter XGames are held there, Gretchen Blieler grew up there, it's always been a destination for the rich and famous. Aspen basically set the standard as to what a high end resort town is. For all the money, ritz, wealth and such, it is also one of the friendliest places I have ridden at. I've rode by myself there and would chat up locals on the chair as I was lapping my runs. I would run into them at the bottom of the lift and not only would they ask how my run went, but they did it by name! I got some hints on where to ride which helped out on a two ft plus pow day. Money has always been the big problem there. Otherwise, it's one of the best places to ride without a doubt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I don't know how you can't be aware of Aspen. Winter XGames are held there, Gretchen Blieler grew up there, it's always been a destination for the rich and famous. Aspen basically set the standard as to what a high end resort town is. For all the money, ritz, wealth and such, it is also one of the friendliest places I have ridden at. I've rode by myself there and would chat up locals on the chair as I was lapping my runs. I would run into them at the bottom of the lift and not only would they ask how my run went, but they did it by name! I got some hints on where to ride which helped out on a two ft plus pow day. Money has always been the big problem there. Otherwise, it's one of the best places to ride without a doubt.


No, I'm aware of it of course. I've just never ridden there b/c the cost of lodging is usually double the cost in Summit, and the free lift tix from friends make riding at Vail resorts much more appealing. Breck would still be my first choice b/c I'm sure the vibe there is more my style and I already have friends/family there. That being said I would still most definitely be down for living in or near Aspen, and will try to roll up there and at least check out the town when I'm in CO next week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

So here's the deal as I see it. summit county is about as good as it gets unless you are a multi-millionaire. Close to denver for everything you might need.Silverthorne even has outlet stores and big boxes. cheap airfare for visitors,it's not isolated like alot of other areas. the only major ski areas you can buy a home for under half a million. Breckenridge, Keystone, A-basin, Copper Mountain, Loveland, Vail is only half a hour away, Beaver Creek a tad farther. cheap season passes. Best fishing in the world (dont tell anyone). Real people living in real communities.The weather is fabulous (sunny or snowy).Sailing on lake dillon. You can hook up with room mates and spend about 600 a month on rent if you just want to spend a winter riding.Free bus service throughout the county (live without a car !!) The summers are amazing. My first winter in summit(2002),I spent 4k, rode all day every day, partied every night, didnt work a day, and had a great time. you can buy a condo in dillon for 150k. Moonlight riding at loveland pass. Breck and Keystone open tomorrow morning !!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

What about Durango, CO? It would be your best bet for year around mountain fun. In the summer there is awesome fishing, Mountain biking, kayaking, and rafting plus it's really close the four corners area (Moab, Monument valley, lake powell, canyon lands, etc) and only a day trip away from denver and SLC. In the winter you can ride Purgatory, telluride (sickest mountain town imo), Wolf Creek (most snow in Colorado), and Silverton. Plus there are a number of passes for Back country riding.
I don't think Durango gets enough love in this forum.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Durango is a great town, it is also fairly remote. When you say day trip to Denver you mean it. It's pretty close to a solid 8 hour drive to Denver from there. Around the same for Salt Lake city.

Telluride is not too far away, but it's not an easy drive. Not entirely sure of the drive time but I would hazard a guess at two plus hours. Silverton was less than 90 minutes if I remember correctly. The passes to Silverton are fairly gnarly, Red Mountain pass to Telluride is down right dangerous in the wrong conditions. 

Purgatory (Durango Mountain, it will always be Purgatory) seems to be a good enough hill. From what I hear there are weird fall lines but still fun. It's also very close to town.

Wolf Creek is a fairly easy 90 minute drive and is a fantastic spot too. 

Durango is also a college town, so you get the pros and cons with that. I think it's a great scene.

Being in the San Juans you go some great terrain around there that is unlike anything else in Colorado.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't mean that denver and SLC were "day trips" but that it took a day if one wanted to take a trip to these Locations for a weekend or whatever. Certainly the distance to the ski areas is further than what has been suggested previously and it probably costs more in terms of traveling costs but living costs are alot lower, especially housing, and so are Lift tickets (Telluride being an exception). And how could I forget its proximity to NEW MEXICO. Albuquerque and Santa Fe are the closest major cities to Durango which opens up a few more weekend trips. (Taos, Ski Santa Fe, Angel Fire, Red River, etc.) 

the scene in Durango is more in "hippie" vein whereas the resorts and towns up north are strictly "yuppie".


----------

